# One-Step vs. Hut Ultra Gloss



## phil (Oct 30, 2010)

Opinions? Educated guesses? which is better? ive done a search, but every thread that came up ended up inconclusive as far as i can tell. im getting to the point where just mming to 12,000 isnt enough for me. i did a slimline for my sister in-law, and it was the best finish ive done so far, but it just wasnt everything id like it to be. 

my main questions are will these polishes give me a better shine, and if so, which one is better?

thanks in advance!
Phil


----------



## Two Hair (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't know which is better, but I use one step and get a good shine.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Oct 30, 2010)

I haven't tried Hut, but do use One Step, it works well for me, pricey though.  I am trying Gel Gloss right now since I do the acrylic tub with it... thought i'd try it on pens.


----------



## phil (Oct 30, 2010)

so thats two for one-step, none for hut. thanks for the replies. has anybody out there used both? id be interested to see how they stand up against eachother.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2010)

Phil,

I'd be very surprised if you can get an accurate answer.

What was the "visual acuity" of the person looking at the pen?  I see MANY pens and am frequently asked to comment on them.  I don't see well, in general, but I can see scratches, frequently, on the pens I am viewing.

The owner, undoubtedly thinks it has a GREAT finish, or why would he ask for my opinion??

In short, I only know of one person (who is no longer a contributing member of the IAP) who did a "scientific" comparison of finishes.

Why don't YOU become the second person???  

Make two pen barrels, using the same techniques for each one, then polish one for exactly __________seconds, with a given type of rag.  Do EXACTLY the same for the other and compare (under a 5x or 10x glass)

Report back on your findings---it will be the SECOND scientific test that I know of and conducted by an EXISTING member.  These are the kinds of things that made the IAP the "go-to" source for info.  Have at it!!!


----------



## Whaler (Oct 30, 2010)

I have used Hut Ultra Gloss, MMM #09009 Fiberglass Cleaner/Wax and PlastX. I feel that they all work equally well but since getting the Beale buffing system I no longer use any of them and get as good or better finish.


----------



## phil (Oct 30, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Phil,
> 
> I'd be very surprised if you can get an accurate answer.
> 
> ...


 
alright you got me. im really not a scientific person, but i love science! and a good challenge. what is it about pens that just gets you! im making an order in the next few days. ill order both and let you all know what i find. thanks for keeping the obsession going!

Phil


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2010)

Phil it would be GREAT if you do it!!!

But don't feel like I was forcing you to---do what YOU wish.  (I sure look forward to the results and I think it would foster a new attitude that this place could use revitalized!!!)


----------



## Wildman (Oct 31, 2010)

I use Hut Ultra Gloss and like the results. Not sure would see any difference between Hut and PSI products both work well.  

Most big box and auto parts stores sell some brand of plastic polish that claim to remove scratches and shine up clear plastic headlight covers.  I plan to look locally when my bottle of Hut runs out.  Some brands to look for include Backfire One Step, 3M Plastic Polish or Mothers Plastic polish.  

Before getting Hut, used ultra find rubbung compound and Mothers auto polish. Learned taking the blank out side in natural light did not need the rubbing compound. Blame that busy work on my work shop lights and imagination.


----------



## MrWright (Nov 2, 2010)

Phil..I find for a shine on wood pen use liquid shell-wax (PSI), then use brown HUT (satan), the white HUT for gloss over it.  That is what the instruction are.  BUT, I have now found out that my last micro mesh order that the dye colors leak on light woods and changes the color of the blank spreading the dye throughout the blank.  So maybe the mm is o.k. with acrylic, then one-step.  I use it this way.  check my thread on "pen turning".


----------



## phil (Nov 12, 2010)

well i finally got my hut, gotta wait till the next order for the One-step. Soon though, then ill start another thread and post my results. Thanks for the suggestions!

Phil


----------



## phil (Nov 12, 2010)

MrWright said:


> Phil..I find for a shine on wood pen use liquid shell-wax (PSI), then use brown HUT (satan), the white HUT for gloss over it.  That is what the instruction are.  BUT, I have now found out that my last micro mesh order that the dye colors leak on light woods and changes the color of the blank spreading the dye throughout the blank.  So maybe the mm is o.k. with acrylic, then one-step.  I use it this way.  check my thread on "pen turning".



Thanks for the advice, but im using Ca for a finish. I might try the shella-wax someday though!

Phil


----------

